# Look what I found this morning...



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I ALMOST put Angel in the kidding stall last night, but she still had ligs, and wasn't really full yet...well....
I had a gut feeling that I needed to go out early this morning, and found 

















TWINS! :boy: and :girl: I JUST missed the event...Angel was not even discharging yet, and the little boy was still very wet. But - everyone is fine. Placenta passed about an hour after I went out, and so far, so good...except for this gosh/darn snow! That leaves a few for sale...check out the website for available babies!

jchmountainfarm.webs.com


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :girl: :boy:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats!!! They almost look identical! 
Did you smell Angel's poll before hand to see if she had the bucky smell?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

:stars: Congrats!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*CONGRATS!!!*  :kidblue: :kidred: They are so adoreable.....I just love em!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Congratulations! :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! They are soooooo cute!!! :lovey:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW I thought those were the same baby. How Cute. Congratulations. :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a wonderful surprise!! Congratulations :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are sooooo cute!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! :leap: :lovey:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
http://www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

They are soooooo cute!!!!! I'm getting jealous with all these pretty babies. It is going to March feel like forever away. :lovey:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks guys...  They are marked almost alike, but the doe has about 5 red splotches down her back, and the boy has a black mustache on his upper lip - look on the 1st photo and you can see it. The girl is also about 2 x the little boy's size. 

No - I didn't smell any polls, SORRY! :shrug: I know she smelled 'goat-y'. I wish I had planned better...I am wishing I didn't have any babies until March. This cold snap is terrible! I have a heat lamp out in the shed...hoping that everything will be okay. Bedded mama and babies down in lots of hay with the heat lamp just out of reach...keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

OH they are just gorgeous! CONGRATS!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

so cute!  congrats!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

That's a wonderful surprise! You guys really are getting a heck of a cold spel, huh?


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah! The first snowstorm dumped about 18 inches on us, and it's been snowing for 3 days...with another storm coming in tomorrow night. Kids were due to go back to school on Monday from break, and it's been called off all week. We are in WV...we are used to driving in this snow and ice and cold, but I haven't seen a winter like this in years! I made the mistake of not getting 'milk and bread' before the last storm...how cliche, I know....but with 3 kids, I'm gettin' milk and bread tomorrow!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow..what a surprise!! Congrats!! They look so much alike!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful!

Congratulations!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars: :stars:


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats!!! Tooo cute! :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very pretty! :clap:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

They are so cute!! Funny how animals do so well without our help ..... we are the ones who worry...all the best !!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like they are both blue-eyed like their daddy. Little boy has a dark mustache over his upper lip...girl has a goatee... both newbies doing well.... Snowing again...have gotten a few inches in the past 2 hours...I got milk and bread this time!!


----------

